# Transport Fell Apart.... Need Ideas FAST



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Definitly goes under the catagory of "I hate when this happens" But Rebel's transport to a rescue has fallen apart.
His foster time is up tomorrow morning and has to be brought to the "shelter". He has absolutly NO PLACE TO GO. So GRF if anyone in the SC area can keep him out of the shelter for at least a week we can try to make this work. Critical thing here is time as the shelter, I forget the name now, will PTS surrenders within 3 to 5 days. Contact AcesWild or see the first "sticky" on the Main Discussion Forum.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I brought this up to AcesWild in a PM but haven't heard back.. is flying him to the rescue not an option?? I realize he's an old dog.. and flying a dog is stressful.. but I would be willing to help contribute towards the cost of flying him if that means keeping him out of a shelter (also.. stressful..  )


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

That sucks. If I were in SC I would pick him up. I would be willing to contribute too, if that is an option.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Apparently there is a waiting list....I'd do it myself, but I rent the aircraft and it's a probably a 5 hr run from NJ and at over 80$ an hour, engine time........Then again I wonder about a commercial flight.........


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I meant a commercial flight. When I checked for Dillon last year, it was something like $300ish and many airlines offered a military discount (Kate's boyfriend is military I believe)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is there a paid transport that might be able to take him up? I wish I could help him but our house is full. I might be able to help give alittle for him. What about if a vet might help him for the week or a doggy daycare? I do remember someone mentioning about some pilots that do angel flights that helps dogs get to their destinations. I will see if I can find it. Could one of the rescues in Charlestons maybe have a foster home for him for a week.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the thread.. If it costs anything some of us might be able to help with costs.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31406&highlight=pilots+animals


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Here is the thread.. If it costs anything some of us might be able to help with costs.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31406&highlight=pilots+animals



There is a fosters volunteer map on that site.. perhaps Kate can find a foster there in SC until a flight or another transport can be set up?? I know this is short notice..

I'm running out on a quick errand.. when I get back I will try to see what I can find on that site.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Kate looked at that already and they have a waiting list for flights. Also a paid transport was going to be in th 1K$  range. 
I just checked with Continental Airlines and we would have to get him and his crate to Charlote, NC and for between 249 & 309 $ they could get him up here to EWR (Newark, NJ) and I could continue the transport via ground to Albany.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe paid transports are that much. How could any rescue or person pay that to get the dogs. For that price they could drive themselves cheaper to get the dogs. Gosh I wish I lived on the route, I dont mind driving for hours. 
Is it too hot right now for him to go on a flight? What about truckers?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Truckers......Now that's a thought. But who do you get? or trust? Does anyone know somebody?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

How about a local breeder to take care of him for a week? Anyone? Ideas? Names? Numbers?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just found this online maybe they can help http://www.operationroger.rescuegroups.org/

Looking online, I found alot of posts at different websites that all just brag about them. On how well they care of the animals and love doing it. Hopefully they can help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There are a couple of members here with the local golden rescue and maybe they can help find a foster for him.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Whatever happened with Almost Heaven in West Virginia? It seems from an old thread they may have been willing to take Rebel, but there was some sort of miscommunication? I haven't been around much lately, so I'm way behind here...

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: To clarify, this is the thread I was referring to: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59504&highlight=Rebel&page=5


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wish I had some answers, most transports leave the South Friday night to head north, and with the Holiday weekend coming up, I doubt there will be a transport again for 2 weeks.

This one may be up to GRF. I am available tomorrow if the route is in my area.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Where exactly in SC is Rebel located? Does Rebel get along w/ other dogs? (Sorry, been out of town all week and just coming into this.)


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

has anyone thought about contacting an airline and seeing if they would be wiling to donate the trip? Or can they go by train? 

I guess I don't understand the "time is up" at the foster. The foster family knows he will go to a high risk place. I would think if they know arrangements are trying to be made they could hold for a few extra days?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Almost Heaven*

*Kate should call Almost Heaven because Carol did say she would take him.
Don't know how far it is from SC to WV.*THe other option is a Foster on this forum isn't found, is an inexpensive boarding place and we could donate for him to stay there for a week.

Kate also said she was thinking about driving to CT?

Wish I wasn't going to be out all day.

***IS IT possible for one of the golden ret. rescues in SC or NC to give Buddy a place to stay for a week?*


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

*What about*

the local Humane Society?


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

I cannot foster (have a 14 week old puppy and the first dog I have had in years)....my hands are very full.....but would be willing to help with transport.....I am in Columbia SC, not sure where this dog is. Also, I can tell you from Cola SC to the WV state line heading 77 north it is a 4 hour drive almost exactly. Email is [email protected]

Regina


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

jealous1----he does get along with other dogs. Kate who has been fostering him has a dog and the lady that dogsits him some also has dogs. From what I understand he is a very nice guy and very laid back. I will try to find the video of him. 
He is in Charleston SC right now.

Here is the video-- http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59838&highlight=Rebel+Video


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope someone is able to help. Sadly I'm in Pa and cannot help.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone heard from Kate? I know she was very upset and distraught about taking him to the shelter today, and hoping she hasn't done so already... I really think if we all put our minds together and some are willing to help out financially we can figure something out!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is Aceswild the person who has him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romeo*

Aces Wild neighbor across the street has him.

I haven't seen Kate on here. can someone pls foster him temporarily.

Here is Kates email:

[email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she didn't bring him to the shelter. A Vet would have boarded him for a fee of course. Transports take time and do get cancelled. If Rebel is still with Katy or her neighbor, what about the paid transporters that travel up and down the East Coast. I know Rebel is older and it may be stressful, but at least he'd have a chance at life and not spend time in a shelter. 

I think the WV rescue fell through? I don't really know. I wasn't given details. I just know the NY rescue is/was waiting for him.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, NY. Well, I'm in Pa... perhaps we can make our own chain. I would be willing to drive him a certain distance. So how far can Aceswild take him north? Find someone in that area, how far can they take them North? I mean, if you get him to Harrisburg, how far is the next person North of me? I am nearish Hazleton. Meaning, I drive the 1 1/2 to Harrisburg or nearby, bring him back and then a bit further North. I know Ambers dad is in Reading but I don't think that's very North of me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Only two legs of the driving chain were broken. MD to another location. I can't remember what it was. Now the issue is "out of time" due to not having someone to foster him until another option can be come up with. Maybe we should put Katy up in a hotel!!!

She also mentioned driving to CT.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Only two legs of the driving chain were broken. MD to another location. I can't remember what it was. Now the issue is "out of time" due to not having someone to foster him until another option can be come up with. Maybe we should put Katy up in a hotel!!!
> 
> She also mentioned driving to CT.


 
Find out where and get new volunteers from here to break it up. Although I can't take a huge distances because I don't have a lot of extra money but I am very willing to help get him to were he is safe in whatever way I am able.\.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They've been trying to get volunteers from here all week. It just didn't work. I'm not going to be around today, but I will check in now and then when I can.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Kimm said:


> They've been trying to get volunteers from here all week. It just didn't work. I'm not going to be around today, but I will check in now and then when I can.


 
Ah I didn't see the sticky


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Carol - thanks for the info. I thought Rebel was in York, SC, and that looked a little less than 3 hours away; Charleston is 3-1/2 hours; however, both are in the wrong direction for Rebel to head up north. Was hoping where he was located was a little closer so that I could provide a foster home for the week or two needed to get him transported. 

I do know that Peppertree uses (has used) transport folks as that is who picked up Casey and Lucy (fosters about a month or so ago--you can search on here) to take to them up north. I think they drive straight through so it might be a little hard on him. They had a very large van outfitted w/ crates in the back, all filled with dogs of all sizes. I was able to meet them on a Saturday right off of I-20 on their way over from Atlanta before they headed north so the exchange was easy (although emotionally hard--both were sweethearts!). 

As a last resort, if someone could meet me halfway in S.C. this weekend with Rebel (somewhere between Augusta & Charleston), I could foster Rebel for up to a couple of weeks so that transport could be arranged. I would have to do it this weekend (have to work and am not able to take off next week) and I would not be able to foster longer as we are scheduled to put down finish on new flooring in our renovation the latter part of July. We will be living out of a small camper w/ our six so it's going to be pretty cramped (I'm hoping my mom can take one or two for the week for me).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jealous1, if you are 3ish hours away from Kate, I would bet she would be able to drive him to you to foster temporarily until something can be worked out. I am trying to get ahold of her and hoping she hasn't already taken Rebel to the shelter.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The info I got from David was that they would not be involved in the transport. I hope this works out. I wish Katy were around...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> The info I got from David was that they would not be involved in the transport. I hope this works out. I wish Katy were around...



A text has been sent to her phone, hope she sees it soon


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Paid transports usually do not cost that much. A number of us on this forum have personally paid the transport expenses of a few rescues. Peterson's only charges 175.00 per dog. At least that is what they used to charge. I just do not know if they pick up anywhere near the route Rebel is taking. Plus, a car ride would have been less stressful on him at his age.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I definitely agree a car ride would be WAY less stressful for all involved, especially Rebel. I believe Kate told me that a paid car transport she saw quoted her something like $1000 which is ridiculous... there must be something cheaper somewhere. But even if we had another couple weeks to get this figured out, I'm sure SOMETHING can be figured out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure a paid car transport is very expensive. I was thinking of this place and I'm sure their prices have gone up, too. The best people to ask about paid transporters are the rescue who pull from one area and use transports to another. As mentioned though. I'm not sure Rebel would do so well on this type of transport. 
https://www.petsllc.org/index.php


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Go back to the original post...I think they need someone in SC to foster Rebel for a week, which starts today????


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Go back to the original post...I think they need someone in SC to foster Rebel for a week, which starts today????



jealous1 has offered to do so, but still haven't heard from Kate. Seeing as it's already later in the afternoon there I worry that Rebel has already been taken to the shelter. Waiting to hear word back from Kate... even if he's already been taken, I would hope she could go get him out of there again now that we have a foster arrangement for the next couple weeks for him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

From what I've heard it sounds like we're too late and Rebel has been taken to the shelter.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This just makes me so, done...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I still don't understand why the foster "has/had" to let him go. Why foster if they animal is being let go like this. I'm confused.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

My guess is the foster took him only for ONE wk. she isn't a regular foster parent for any rescue and wanted him out after a week.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Any updates on Rebel? I may be able to help out if he is still around.
The shelter has to hold him for 3 - 5 days (in other words he hasn't been put to sleep yet).
Can someone contact Aceswild and let me know?
If he needs transport to jealous1 - I'll go get him and take him to gray, goergia. Wheverever that is...........
It would take a day. AI live 4+ hours from Charleston and would have to turn around and go to Gray, but it's better than the alternative. Just have to make lots of stops for an old guy. Something I have to do anyway!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It breaks my heart to imagine what poor Rebel must be thinking. He is too old to be in a shelter. I hope someone can get him out of there soon and keep him comfortable until a transport can be put together.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Any updates on Rebel? I may be able to help out if he is still around.
> The shelter has to hold him for 3 - 5 days (in other words he hasn't been put to sleep yet).
> Can someone contact Aceswild and let me know?
> If he needs transport to jealous1 - I'll go get him and take him to gray, goergia. Wheverever that is...........
> It would take a day. AI live 4+ hours from Charleston and would have to turn around and go to Gray, but it's better than the alternative. Just have to make lots of stops for an old guy. Something I have to do anyway!


I'm sitting here in tears. I've emailed a few people to let them know he is in some shelter, but I don't even know which shelter that is, so I can't have someone call and tell them not to put him down if I even find someone who can help. I'm sick over this, just sick over this. I keep seeing him walking up and down those stairs. I know this has to be killing Katy, too. I know this is the time I should take action, and I have, but these are the times I just want to shut down. 

You have provided me with some hope...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

FYI--I live and work in Gray, GA (right above Macon, middle of the State of GA) during the week; on the weekends, I travel to Thomson, GA (near Augusta, GA, right on GA/SC line) as my DH and I are renovating his grandparents farmhouse for retirement. If I could have gotten Rebel this week, I could have kept him for 2 weeks, until Sunday, July 12, which would hopefully have given enough time for a transport to be arranged. I do know Peppertree has an agreement w/ a transport group as they picked up Lucy and Casey (two I fostered for a copule of weeks that were found on this forum) from me on their way up north several weeks ago. 

I am scheduled to go out of town for work the week of July 13 and then DH and I are scheduled to put finish down on wood flooring the latter part of July and will be living out of a small camper for a week w/ our own 6 dogs. If something could be worked out, I am willing to try and do what I can. I am open to suggestions but unfortunately am unable to take off from work any time this coming week. 

I will check this site for any updates from time to time throughout today; Marlene also has my cell phone #. I understand Rebel is physically located in Charleston (?) at some shelter. If he could be pulled today, I could meet someone and take for the next couple of weeks (Charleston looks to be approximatley 3-1/2 hours from here--it would be almost 2 more hours from here to Gray).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please, Please, Please! 

I need to know ASAP what Shelter Rebel has been taken to!!!

Please email the information to me using the forum email contact in my profile. I'm having major Internet problems. ​


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I have e-mailed Kim the name of the shelter.

When we found Rebel he had hours, one of the owners wanted to euthanize and his primary owner did not want to take him, but also did not want him put to sleep. They had an appointment made at the local animal hospital and had painted a very inaccurate and dire picture of his condition.

We arranged a very temporary foster to buy ourselves some time. We were given a week and then after that were told he would have to go to the shelter. The foster is a very kind and wonderful animal lover who much to my sadness is going through a very scary divorce. 

When Almost heaven e-mailed me saying they would take rebel I thanked them and said I would keep them in mind. Before I got back to them, they organized 3 transports for this weekend and said they would not be able to take him until next weekend, July 4. I thought it would be very difficult to arrange a transport over the holiday and knew that Rebel could not stay in the foster until then.

When the transport fell through I had to take Rebel to the shelter.

I contacted many people against for rescue in the area, and even put an ad on craigslist.

Professional paid transport is $1000 at such short notice and none could complete it
The flight from Charleston to Newark would have been very scary for him
He didn't have the right shots to be boarded anywhere in the city (and would have needed them 5 days before being boarded)

I can be reached by e-mail but will not be around much this week.

WLR has my cell, and Marlene can always text another friend and get my number from him. I did receive the text from him.

I want to thank everyone, especially WLR for putting so much effort into this fantastic old man, I hope that they can help him where I have failed.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Can we keep this thread updated? I may be able to help with another transport if Rebel ends up coming north, I am outside Philadelphia- can be in Delaware in 40 minutes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm signing off for the day folks. People are still working on helping Rebel and that is a good thing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will make this a sticky. If anyone needs any help if money is a issue, I can help with alittle.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kate I know this has been very hard for you and you've put everything you have into this.. I really hope we can pull something together so all your efforts won't have been for nothing. 

If he can be pulled from the shelter in the next day or two and be fostered, I will definitely help what I can financially... just let me know what I can do.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

AcesWild said:


> I hope that they can help him where I have failed.


I don't look on this as you having failed him!!!!!! You bought him time and others are stepping in. I think it's kind of like the canada geese... when the leader of the V gets tired another one takes over to lead. Getting rebel more days is all that matters. 

I think You done good!!!!!


beth, moose and angel


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> I don't look on this as you having failed him!!!!!! You bought him time and others are stepping in. I think it's kind of like the canada geese... when the leader of the V gets tired another one takes over to lead. Getting rebel more days is all that matters.
> 
> I think You done good!!!!!



I agree Kate... don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

K folks......I have been able to possibly enlist some new people for the "cause"....
Stay tuned.....


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Almost Heaven?*



AcesWild said:


> When Almost heaven e-mailed me saying they would take rebel I thanked them and said I would keep them in mind. Before I got back to them, they organized 3 transports for this weekend and said they would not be able to take him until next weekend, July 4. I thought it would be very difficult to arrange a transport over the holiday and knew that Rebel could not stay in the foster until then.


If Almost Heaven can still take Rebel, would it be easier to arrange a transport to West Virginia instead of New York?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Probably, and I know of a transport service out of Rowan Co. Ky.

Does anyone have names & numbers for them to see if the offer is still good?

Just spoke with a gal in Columbia who is going to try to find some contacts to spring Rebel.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Spartan Mom said:


> If Almost Heaven can still take Rebel, would it be easier to arrange a transport to West Virginia instead of New York?


Yes which is why we tried to take them up on their offer, unfortunately as I said they could not transport him until July 4th weekend. He did not have that time in his foster home.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Well here we go. I made contact tonight with a gal who arranges transportations, and a trip from SC to W Va sounds feasible. Now, the offer from AH is still good? Also what is it going to take to spring Rebel from RRR? What did they tell you when you dropped him off? The sooner we jump on this the better chance we have of getting him out of the shelter to finish his "Golden" years in dignity.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hoping this can be pulled together... I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Kate, 

Were you ever able to contact Danny & Ron's Rescue? Could they take him? Camden, SC is a lot closer. I'm happy to contact them if you'd like. I could do so tomorrow. 

-Lydia-


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Almost Heaven*



WLR said:


> Probably, and I know of a transport service out of Rowan Co. Ky.
> 
> Does anyone have names & numbers for them to see if the offer is still good?
> 
> Just spoke with a gal in Columbia who is going to try to find some contacts to spring Rebel.


Almost Heaven's contact information from their web site:

Phone: 304-856-1600 (for EMERGENCY intakes ONLY)

 *For the fastest response to your inquiry, please email us at* 
[email protected] 

or [email protected]


I don't know any specific people - although I believe in another thread someone mentioned a Carol?

Good luck!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know of anyone who is pulling Rebel.
I don't know who is in charge of a transport if he does get pulled.
I don't know who would foster him, but I think a member has offered.
I just know Peppertree said they would still take him. (I can give you a copy of the email.
I did email someone who was contacting other rescues to see if they can help. I have not heard back from the person. 

If you can help Rebel, please do so. I'm not in work today. Need to stay home. I'm not sure how much I'll be on, but I'd love to hear some good news today...

If you can help him, please do so...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

This is so sad. If Rebel was listed as a* stray I don't
know what kind of time they give strays.*If anyone has Kate's phone number please call her and she if she will go get Rebel. He could be boarded for a wk., that's if there is a transport going this Saturday-it being Holiday wknd
If Kate can't go, can anyone who is close to shelter get him out.
I think I saw on the shelter website it is $100 to adopt a dog

I'll be at work all day but will try to check here a few times.

This is a very dangerous situation for Rebel to say the least.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

If you email Carol from Almost Heaven and explain Rebel's story and that she said she'd take him I'm sure she would.
I hope Almost Heaven or the SC Rescue Milly's Mom knows can get Rebel out before they put him to sleep


*Almost Heaven's contact information from their web site:

Phone: 304-856-1600 (for EMERGENCY intakes ONLY)

For the fastest response to your inquiry, please email us at 
[email protected] 

or [email protected]*


*Lydia (milly's Mom) PLEASE contact the rescue in SC and beg. I hope that they can get Rebel in time.*


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

MillysMom said:


> Kate,
> 
> Were you ever able to contact Danny & Ron's Rescue? Could they take him? Camden, SC is a lot closer. I'm happy to contact them if you'd like. I could do so tomorrow.
> 
> -Lydia-


Contacted and never heard back just like Wild heir, and Low country golden rescue, and I think a few others.

Rebel can not be board anywhere because he does not have the neccesary shots, we already tried that option as I said. He only has the rabies shots and none of the places in the area will take him without other shots. (which have to be done 5 days BEFORE he's boarded)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What were your arrangements with Peppertree? Did they know what shots he had gotten and didn't get? All I was able to do is get the confirmation they would take him, but I was left out of details, which is fine with me. I like just finding and confirming places for dogs and leaving the details up to others.

WLR let me know if Rebel needs Vetting and I will help as much as I can with the expenses. At least this way he can be boarded. Somehow I missed this information before or this would have been taken care of and we could have avoided this.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He fit their 5 criteria I can't remember all that it was, but I think they just required rabies (they had to of otherwise I would have had to get other ones done). I know that you sent it to me in a PM somewhere


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Unless someone is willing to go to the shelter and "adopt" Rebel, and pay the fee, he will need a rescue to step up to the plate for him. Then the "adopter" will need to surrender him to the receiving rescue to establish ownership to the rescue.

If Peppertree or Almost Heaven is willing & able to take Rebel, if they conact the shelter, ( don't see the name of the shelter in this thread though) The shelter "should" turn him over for a small fee or none at all. Depending on the shelter and how full they are, they should also hold him for rescue also.

The rescue will need names & confirmation from someone local that they will pick Rebel up fm the shelter for them and get him to transport or temp. foster

The key is to have the rescue contact the shelter for Rebel. 

My suggestion is to have these conacts and all information in hand when contacting Peppertree and Almost Heaven and let them take it from there.

If there is a volunteer transport for Rebel, I am available this week & weekend to help if the route is in my area.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know that Peppertree is willing to contact the shelter. They've had a lot of patience. They did say they would take Rebel if he could be transported. I left the arrangements up to Katy and forwarded her the email. 

I am hoping that the other contact I made found a rescue that would take over all of this, but it's not something we can count on. So...maybe someone else can contact rescues or Peppertree.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I am in Fairfax, VA. I believe a transport between SC and WV would come through here.

It can't be a long leg (100 miles or so), but I am off next Sunday, Monday, Tues and Wed.

I could probably board Gilmour with his Breeder for the day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faye,

I've sent you some of my correspondence with PT.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I can go down and pick him up on Friday - I have the day off of work. I know it's a drive, but it would be worth it! Would this help out at all? Also, I'm willing to foster however long so as to not fill up a spot with a rescue. Let me know what I can do to help this sweet old boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Rebel being in the shelter means Peppertree wouldn't take him now until 2 weeks have passed.

Someone would have to contact David and ask. Faye, I've sent you copy of the messages I have. I'm at a loss. I'm hoping that my other contact has found someone to pull him, but I don't know and won't know until I get an email. 

Someone else should take over just in case all my contacts fall through.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Which shelter is he at? Does anybody have a link? Sorry I'm so behind on this, but I was on vacation all last week.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Which shelter is he at? Does anybody have a link? Sorry I'm so behind on this, but I was on vacation all last week.


I'm at the point where I'm saying my prayers and I hope someone can take care of this situation.

http://www.dwspca.com/friends.html


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, Kim! Please let me know what I can do to help out this sweet boy.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Blaireli said:


> I can go down and pick him up on Friday - I have the day off of work. I know it's a drive, but it would be worth it! Would this help out at all? Also, I'm willing to foster however long so as to not fill up a spot with a rescue. Let me know what I can do to help this sweet old boy!


 
Bless your heart Will this shelter hold him until then?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Blair - I hope the shelter will hold him until Friday. I am a bit confused at the details right now...but I am happy you are willing to foster him  Bless you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Thanks, Kim! Please let me know what I can do to help out this sweet boy.


I just don't know anymore. I did everything I could and just can't do anymore.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Does anyone have the street address for Almost Heaven? All their site has is a PO Box. I want to see how far they are from Fairfax, VA.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

If they get him out they will need to speak with David at Peppertree. Katy must have had all the details. PLEASE contact me at:
[email protected] and I will have Kimm forward David’s email which states Rebel can still go to Peppertree.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Almost Heaven*



NuttinButGoldens said:


> Does anyone have the street address for Almost Heaven? All their site has is a PO Box. I want to see how far they are from Fairfax, VA.


 Their Petfinder page says that they are located in Capon Bridge, West Virginia. (No streeet address is given.) According to Mapquest, that is approximately 95 miles from Fairfax.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> If they get him out they will need to speak with David at Peppertree. Katy must have had all the details. PLEASE contact me (Kimm) ********and I will forward them David’s email which states Rebel can still go to Peppertree.


Hi Karen,

Please take my email address of the main forum. If I put my email address out there, I will remove it. Can you tell my head is spinning?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If we can get him to Fairfax, VA prior to say, noon or 1pm next Sunday thru Wednesday, I should be able to get him the rest of the way then.

I am near Fair Lakes, right off the Fairfax County Parkway.



Spartan Mom said:


> Their Petfinder page says that they are located in Capon Bridge, West Virginia. (No streeet address is given.) According to Mapquest, that is approximately 95 miles from Fairfax.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Is the shelter going to be open on Friday since it is a Holiday?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought saturday was a holiday.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Most business are closed friday as well. That or Monday, one of the two.



AcesWild said:


> I thought saturday was a holiday.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Saturday is the 4th, but most government agencies and offices will probably be closed on Friday - the 4th is usually a contractual holiday for the employees.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

A few questions:

Has anyone called the shelter to make sure Rebel is still there?
Which rescue is now taking Rebel?
If Rebel was listed as a stray, is there a waiting period before Rebel can be pulled by a rescue?
Does Rebel meet the criteria for the rescue?

I'm so confused. I am once again going to try to bow out. Ack!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Blaireli said:


> I can go down and pick him up on Friday - I have the day off of work. I know it's a drive, but it would be worth it! Would this help out at all? Also, I'm willing to foster however long so as to not fill up a spot with a rescue. Let me know what I can do to help this sweet old boy!


 
The fee is 100 dollars someone said, I can send you a check to reimburse you for 10 of that. It's not a lot but really, don't have a lot. I figure it's a number people here can deal with. If 10 people donate 10 dollars... well, then it will be money you will get back.

And as I said before, if he has to travel up this way to get to the rescue he is going to, let me know - I can drive some miles.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in too. Call it 20 to help pay for the gas.




momtoMax said:


> The fee is 100 dollars someone said, I can send you a check to reimburse you for 10 of that. It's not a lot but really, don't have a lot. I figure it's a number people here can deal with. If 10 people donate 10 dollars... well, then it will be money you will get back.
> 
> And as I said before, if he has to travel up this way to get to the rescue he is going to, let me know - I can drive some miles.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've just been advised that Low Country is trying to help. The best option for Rebel is probably Peppertree.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Is this where Rebel is?*

*Is Rebel at the Doc Williams SPCA? 

Click on this link and then click on adoptable pets.
http://www.dwspca.com/index.html*
*Adopting A Pet 

The Doc Williams SPCA does not handle adoptions through the shelter, but cycles all of their adoptable animals to their new Adoption Center. The dogs and cats available for adoption are all spayed and/or neutered, up-to-date on shots, heartworm negative, and microchiped. 
* 

Adoption fees:
Small Breed Dogs and Purebreds	$125.00 and up
Large Dogs	$100.00
Puppies	$105.00
Adult Cats	$ 90.00
Kittens	$ 95.00
Click the links below to view some of the newest animals available for adoption. 

Cats	Dogs	Other






Adoption Center 
Now Open 7 Days A Week 
109 St. James Avenue 
Goose Creek, SC 29445 
(view map) 
843-797-0610 
M-F - 12:30PM-6PM 
SAT - 12PM-4PM 
SUN - 1PM-4PM	Animal Shelter 
Reclaim, Recovery and Rescue 
502 Cypress Garden Road 
Moncks Corner, SC 29461 
(view map) 
843-761-0683 
M-F - 12PM-6PM 
SAT - 12PM-4PM 
SUN - CLOSED


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hi folks, sounds like some good things are finally begining to happen.........working on a down machine right now anything urgent call me at 973 930 5824


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Just left a message w/ Almost Heaven..........

Rebel is in Rescue,Recovery,Rescue in Monck Corner Sc near Charleston.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Have you verified he is still there and available?
If so, I can get him and take him to a foster or find somwhere to board him.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, progress 

I'm still up for the NoVa to WV leg next Sun-Wed if needed.



WLR said:


> Just left a message w/ Almost Heaven..........
> 
> Rebel is in Rescue,Recovery,Rescue in Monck Corner Sc near Charleston.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wait, if he's already in a Rescue, does he still need to be Rescued?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Wait, if he's already in a Rescue, does he still need to be Rescued?


 
I believe they have a shelter and an adoption section. I "think" they are a kill shelter, but I don't have their details.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I believe they have a shelter and an adoption section. I "think" they are a *kill shelter*, but I don't have their details.


 
OT...sorry...I was thinking about this phrase all night...

Isn't the idea of a "kill shelter" kind of an oxymoron?


*shel·ter* (sh







l







t







r) 
_n._ *1. **a. *Something that provides cover or protection, as from the weather.
*b. *A refuge; a haven.
*c. *An establishment that provides temporary housing for homeless people.


Sorry...the idea of "kill shelters" just makes me mad 
I am a little confused after reading about Rebel but I hope he will be ok. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oxymoron seems right to me Cindy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers MOm

I think that Rebel is at Doc Williams-not sure if he's at an adoption center, SPCA, or shelter, but I'M sure it's a kill facility.

WLR do you know exactly where Rebel is. Is there a Link?


I googled Doc Williams and this is what I found

Doc Williams SPCA
The Office of the Secretary of State of South Carolina reports that 88.6 cents 
of every dollar donated to the Doc Williams SPCA (dba Berkeley County SPCA) ...

www.dwspca.com/
Doc Williams SPCA - Our New Adoption Center
The Office of the Secretary of State of South Carolina reports that 88.6 cents 
of every dollar donated to the Doc Williams SPCA (dba Berkeley County SPCA) ...

www.dwspca.com/donations.html
Doc Williams SPCA
Since 1991 the Doc Williams SPCA believes that animals, as living creatures have 
... Doc Williams SPCA 502 Cypress Garden Road. Moncks Corner, SC 29461 ...

www.petfinder.com/shelters/SC95.html
Doc Williams Spca - Moncks Corner, South Carolina (SC) | Company ...
Doc Williams Spca company profile in Moncks Corner, SC. Our free company profile 
report for Doc Williams Spca includes business information such as contact, ...

www.manta.com/company/mml7d9r
Doc Williams SPCA | DogTime - Goose Creek, SC
Doc Williams SPCA. 109 St. James Ave Goose Creek, SC 29445 US (843) 797-0610 
[email protected] http://www.dwspca.com ...

dogtime.com/shelters/US-SC/4553-goose-creek-doc-williams-spca


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

*Not at shelter*

Ok, Low County GR Rescue called and the shelter is saying it does not have Rebel.

I need FULL detailed info on where he is, if we are to help.

Deb Haggerty
GRCA-NRC Western Rep
The Goldstock Fund


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Is this the location that was Called*

Is the location that was called.

Kimm had posted this yesterday.


Yesterday, 12:12 PM 
Replies: 12 I need to know what Shelter Rebel has been taken to!!! 
Views: 303 Posted By Kimm 
They adoption center IS open on Sundays. The...

They adoption center IS open on Sundays. The reclaim center isn't. 

http://www.dwspca.com/friends.html 
*

He was dropped off at the doc williams spca in Monocks Corner, Goose creek. *


I JUST EMLD. KIMM ON HERE AND HOPEFULLY SHE KNOWS EXACTLY WHERE HE IS.
...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He was dropped off to the shelter Cross garden or something like that was the street, (Monocks Corner, goose creek) the adoption center does not take dogs, he was dropped off around 12:30 saturday came in as a stray from Daniel Island.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> Contacted and never heard back just like Wild heir, and Low country golden rescue, and I think a few others.
> 
> Rebel can not be board anywhere because he does not have the neccesary shots, we already tried that option as I said. He only has the rabies shots and none of the places in the area will take him without other shots. (which have to be done 5 days BEFORE he's boarded)


Did you try the cell number on their website or just email? They're on the road a lot at horse shows, but from what I understand are easy to reach via phone. I'm happy to call them tonight if need be. Just let me know.

http://dannyandronsrescue.com/ 
*Ron's Cell - 803-243-0700*


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

MillysMom said:


> Did you try the cell number on their website or just email? They're on the road a lot at horse shows, but from what I understand are easy to reach via phone. I'm happy to call them tonight if need be. Just let me know.
> 
> http://dannyandronsrescue.com/
> *Ron's Cell - 803-243-0700*


did both sent e-mail and called the cell, no response


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kATY*

kATY

People from Low COuntry are tyring to save Rebel.
Please give exact link to where he is address phone number and email.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

OK, since you dropped him off, can you provide me with the telephone number of that shelter? If you will the shelter, get the ID number they have given him and send me that number AND the phone number for the shelter, Low County will call.

Deb


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ps*

Tell the shelter that GR rescue will be calling!

Deb


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> He was dropped off to the shelter Cross garden or something like that was the street, QUOTE]
> ========================================================
> *You PM'd Kimm he was at Rescue Recover Reclaim. They dont have him and keep all dogs a minimum of 7 days.*
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Am I the only one getting really upset here


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I am not sure on the exact name of the road... is what that means, but it was definitely the doc williams SPCA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KLaty*

Katy

PLEASE answer. So many want to help. * Rebel is going to die if we don't get him out of there.*

*Did anyone try this place


www.dwspca.com/donations.html
Doc Williams SPCA
Since 1991 the Doc Williams SPCA believes that animals, as living creatures have 
... Doc Williams SPCA 502 Cypress Garden Road. Moncks Corner, SC 29461 *...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been answering over and over and over again

Animal Shelter 
Reclaim, Recovery and Rescue 
502 Cypress Garden Road 
Moncks Corner, SC 29461 
843-761-0683

My phone won't let me call it says it's dialing but then it just ends the call for no reason

I e-mailed deb what time and what day he was dropped off and from what town


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Spudmom said:


> OK, since you dropped him off, can you provide me with the telephone number of that shelter? If you will the shelter, get the ID number they have given him and send me that number AND the phone number for the shelter, Low County will call.
> 
> Deb


Am trying to call the shelter by my phone isn't dialing it out....there we go it's busy will keep on it until I can get through, hopefully will have a number.


*just got off the phone with them*
They won't release any information to me


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

WLR and I have been banging our heads against the wall trying to find Rebel.
Doc williams is the shelter I started calling this morning. They are not allowed to give out information to anyone other than the owner or the person who dropped him off!!!!!!
I believe he is still there. If he is, I'll go get him.
Aceswild - did you keep the information you got when you turned him in? An id number would help me find out if he is still alive. Did you tell them his name?
I told the lady (Debbie) at the shelter that we will get him if he is still there. They can't release him until 3 - 5 (I don't know why a range) after he is dropped off and they will check him to see if he is deemed adoptable.
I told them we want him regardless of his health (I didn't follow his earlier thread too closely).
Put him on your prayer list and I'll let you all know as soon as I do.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is absolutely ridiculous. I have people emailing me because they can't find Rebel! Rescues are trying to help him and he's not there???

Find the darn telephone number. If the shelter is close to where you live, go look for him. Please!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, everyone take a deep breath....

The Doc Williams SPCA has 2 locations, the shelter is on Cypress Garden Rd.. Moncks Corner SC The phone # 843-761-0683, I have been calling all day, can't get through for some reason.
I did talk to someone at the other location, she said if he was dropped off as a stray on Saturday he shold still have a 3 day hold on him. After the hold, if he is HW neg. and deemed adoptable he will be moved to the other location until adopted. The shelter does euthanize, the adoption center does not, She was doubtful that he would be deemed adoptable because of his age, but she said that they have had some seniors get adopted there.
I hope this helps to makes sense of this whole thing. We need to keep calling the shelter to find out what is going on with him and if they have been contacted by rescue .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'm searching Petfinder*

*KATY: ONLY you can give us the info to save Rebel. It's up to you. All these wonderful people are trying to save him!*


I'm trying to search Petfind for him
Could any of these be REBEL??
http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=M&location=Goose+Creek,+SC
2538640 
Labrador Retriever 
Senior, M The Haven-Friends for Life No-Kill Animal Shelter
Raeford, NC 
2881650 
Labrador Retriever 
Senior, M The Haven-Friends for Life No-Kill Animal Shelter
Raeford, NC 
TJ 
Labrador Retriever
Pointer 
Senior, M The Haven-Friends for Life No-Kill Animal Shelter
Raeford, NC 
2934399 
Labrador Retriever 
Senior, M The Haven-Friends for Life No-Kill Animal Shelter
Raeford, NC 
3580505 
Labrador Retriever 
Senior, M The Haven-Friends for Life No-Kill Animal Shelter
Raeford, NC 
GEORGE 
Yellow Labrador Retriever 
Senior, M Adopt-An-ANGEL
Wilmington, NC


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My apologies for going off, but this is the biggest mess I have ever been involved in and that includes the lab I helped in LA.

Katy shared this with me and I have passed it on to the contact who has a rescue trying to help him. What a nightmare! 

A rescue is not going to go in lying that they need their lost dog. That is not they way they work.

"They won't give me any information since I dropped him off someone has to go over or call saying they missed a dog matching his description

843-761-0683 is the number"

It does make sense Fay. He was dropped off on Saturday. When I posted the link I was hoping people would see both telephone numbers. I'm glad you called both.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> did both sent e-mail and called the cell, no response


I'll PM you another number...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, this is really frustrating. I just called the adoption center. They can't reach the shelter either, and it appears the shelters phone is out of service. They have no email address either (they do not get adoption center emails).

Ya just can't make this nonsense up...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From Katy*

This is from an email I jsut got from Katy

They told me that they would not give me any information because he was in their custody

They gave me no information when I turned him in to take with me

843-761-0683 is the number

I have e-mail the information to deb and kim and posted it on the forum.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

UPDATE.....

I finally got through to the shelter. Spoke to Debbie. 

Her answer was "that has been taken care of" I asked if they put him down she said that a family member stepped up and reclaimed the dog. They are telling me that Rebel is no longer there.

She said they have had many calls today about him and to let everyone know he is 100% safe ?????


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Rebel is fine and I can get him - either tomorrow or Wednesday.
Where do we go from here? is there a foster or do I need to find him somewhere to stay? Who is the rescue that was going to take him originally? Bill, if he needs the rest of his shots I can get that done and we can go from there.
Aceswild - does he deal well with cats? Is he housebroke????


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I called the shelter told them I dropped off a dog on Saturday they said that once the dog is turned over THEY WILL NOT RELEASE ANY INFORMATION TO THAT PERSON.

I realize I did a ****** job I don't need that rubbed in, I could try and call again and hope to get another person, but I doubt that will happen.

He lets you know when he needs to go out, and he doesn't mind small dogs I can't imagine he has a desire to chase cats.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> rebel is fine and i can get him - either tomorrow or wednesday.
> Where do we go from here? Is there a foster or do i need to find him somewhere to stay? Who is the rescue that was going to take him originally? Bill, if he needs the rest of his shots i can get that done and we can go from there.
> Aceswild - does he deal well with cats? Is he housebroke????


great news!!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I just had a good little cry after reading that he is safe 

A 16 Y/O Golden is a rare gem and the old boy deserves the best.

As stated earlier, I'm up for the NoVA to WV leg if he goes to Almost Heaven in VW and it happens Sun to Wed of next week. I've already cleared Gilmour for a day's bording at his breeder.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Spudmom said:


> Ok, Low County GR Rescue called and the shelter is saying it does not have Rebel.
> 
> I need FULL detailed info on where he is, if we are to help.
> 
> ...


Oh Gawd, I need to go back and read! Is he okay? He's okay!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I honestly don't think anyone is upset with you. I'm very upset with the kennel and how they handle people. It's like they WANT to fail in placing a dog or getting it rescued.

I think this particular case was a little more emotionally charged in that a 16 Y/O Golden that still has love to give is a rare gem indeed. It may be 2 weeks, 2 months, or 2 years. It doesn't matter. He's earned the right to make it as far as his precious little heart will carry him.



AcesWild said:


> I called the shelter told them I dropped off a dog on Saturday they said that once the dog is turned over THEY WILL NOT RELEASE ANY INFORMATION TO THAT PERSON.
> 
> I realize I did a ****** job I don't need that rubbed in, I could try and call again and hope to get another person, but I doubt that will happen.
> 
> He lets you know when he needs to go out, and he doesn't mind small dogs I can't imagine he has a desire to chase cats.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I ,am so sorry you are all having so many problems,Trying to save Rebel,unfortunatly I am in the UK but have followed this thread I hope and pray that you have a good result,my admiration for you all has no bounds and whatever the outcome you should all be proud of yourselves for the unstinting work you have done,I hope and pray all works out but you know whatever the outcome you couldnt have done any more. 
Will keep looking to see the outcome I pray for a good result.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Rebel is fine and I can get him - either tomorrow or Wednesday.
> Where do we go from here? is there a foster or do I need to find him somewhere to stay? Who is the rescue that was going to take him originally? Bill, if he needs the rest of his shots I can get that done and we can go from there.
> Aceswild - does he deal well with cats? Is he housebroke????


Are you the family member that stepped up for him? THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

This is SC it's how it happens. I tried the nice new spca but in the end had to go to the really sad looking one (because of the town I live in)

they do everything they can to make you depressed about the situation 

I have to finish these essays but will be available by cell and e-mail

*Rebel has a really big family.  The shelter might figure that out

*He was taken as a stray because owner surrender dogs are euth'd first down here, I thought it would give him more time.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you the family member Copper? Whoever pays for Rebel post how much you paid for him. I will give whomever gets him the 10 I said and hopefully 8 other people will follow suit as 1 has already said she/he was willing to help too!!

It is really amazing how many people here really care enough to go through all this trouble!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers MOM

So you called the number that Katy said to call and they are holding Rebel for you? You know whre he is.

I believe that Jealous on here had offered to fosters and I know that Kimm said that Peppertree would take him but that requires a trasnport to NY so Rebel would have to stay w/a foster or boarding until probably the week after foruth of July

It would be just wonderful is your rescue could keep him.

This is SO SCAREY . I haven't gotten hardly anything done at work today.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

AcesWild said:


> I called the shelter told them I dropped off a dog on Saturday they said that once the dog is turned over THEY WILL NOT RELEASE ANY INFORMATION TO THAT PERSON.
> 
> I realize I did a ****** job I don't need that rubbed in, I could try and call again and hope to get another person, but I doubt that will happen.
> 
> He lets you know when he needs to go out, and he doesn't mind small dogs I can't imagine he has a desire to chase cats.


I think Aces, if it hadn't been for your intervention, Rebel would have already been lost. You can only do what's right to the best of your ability and hope that your actions inspire others into movement. It seems like you've succeeded there so I wouldn't count this as a failure on your part. 
I also think that there are a lot of people in the world ready to beat us down and that at the very least, we should be in our own corner. I think you did a great thing to help Rebel as you have and you've got to find a way to feel good about what you've accomplished and also for the frenzy of caring you've inspired on this boys behalf.

sincerely,


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If Rebel gets to live out the rest of his life being loved, this has not been a failure. I got so excited knowing he is safe that I ate two bowls of ice cream. I'm not supposed to eat two bowls of ice cream. Thank goodness for the insulin pump I wear!

Coppersmom, please check your PM's.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_He was taken as a stray because owner surrender dogs are euth'd first down here, I thought it would give him more time. _
It probably did give him more time. They don't have to wait any time for an owner surrender dog.
I'll get him ut of hock and we'll go from there.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

K, folks....left a message w/ PepperTree asking when we can restart his journey.
Almost Heaven wont take him because of his lack of vacinations, they just had a recent scare so they're doing everything by the book.

Just remember, we're one big family here. We fight like family, we make it work like family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kat and all*

Katy: If it weren't for you taking Rebel in the first place and paying for his vetting he would have been dead.
I agree with WLR we are like family here and we will all work together to save him.
I understand how frustrated you were that nobody would offer to foster him,
but I would have paid a weeks boarding if you had asked me to.
Right now we all must focus on Rebel and God Bless Low Country and Coppers Mom and everyone involved so he can get out of the shelter!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

WLR said:


> K, folks....left a message w/ PepperTree asking when we can restart his journey.
> Almost Heaven wont take him because of his lack of vacinations, they just had a recent scare so they're doing everything by the book.
> 
> Just remember, we're one big family here. We fight like family, we make it work like family.


 
Okay here's a thought. Why don't we get the money together to get him those vaccinations and put him in a foster home for a week or two and ask the rescues closest if they would take him and move towards NY? I don't mind the drive, but it will be super stressful for the poor guy. If the issue is the vacinations, then let's get him vaccinated, yes no?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I don't think Rebel should go to Almost Heaven I think Carol there has lots of dogs she's trying to care for.

Can Rebel go to Low Country or one of the other GR SC rescues or what about the rescue in SC that someone on this forum mentioned.
Seeing his age, I think the less travel would be better, but its up to everyone here.
I am willing to make a donation, too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Spudmom: they said he wasn't there because they are not supposed to tell you. I cried and was pitiful. I grew up in Moncks conrer, the dern spca is named after my original vet's son....... etc. etc.

Rebel is on hold for me , but he does need a rescue group. I called the shelter and said I would pick him up on Wednesday (earliest I can make it - 3.5 hours one way). I will either take him to jealous1 for some temporary fostering or make some type of arrangements or see if my GoldenX will accept him, but copper is male dog aggressive so.......

*He really is at the Doc Williams shelter on cypress Gardens Road in Moncks Corner, SC but they probably won't admit it to you initially.*
If your rescue would take him, I am sure they would let me relinguish my hold or I can just turn him over to you after I get him. You can contact me here or e-mail me at [email protected] or phone me at 864-506-6212 as needed.

I will pick rebel up on Wednesday. He is sad at the shelter, but the lady said she went and told him that someone would be coming for him and he looked her in the eye and wagged his tail. I wish he could have the bowl of ice cream Kimm should not have had.

Bill (WLR), the shelter will give him all his shots except maybe bordatella so maybe alost heaven would be a possiblity in a couple of weeks? I wouldn't want to expose Rebel to anything either. 

Jealous1 can provide short term foster until July 12th if needed. We'll figure something out.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I only have one concern about this. A full set of Vac's can be hard on a dog, and he may get sick. It happens all the time. They are usually ok after a few days, but this ol' boy will be traveling what, 700-800 miles to WV ?



momtoMax said:


> Okay here's a thought. Why don't we get the money together to get him those vaccinations and put him in a foster home for a week or two and ask the rescues closest if they would take him and move towards NY? I don't mind the drive, but it will be super stressful for the poor guy. If the issue is the vacinations, then let's get him vaccinated, yes no?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*YOu are all amazing*

*Coppers Mom and Jealous*
Coppers Mom-it would be great if your Golden accepted Rebel.
Jealous1-You are amazing for offering to foster.
Don't forget I am willing to donate.
If Copper could get on a transport to NY I'm sure the Peppertree would be wonderful for him, but don't forget the trasnport for last weekend to Peppertree in NY had to be cancelled because it didn't fill and this coming weekend if Fourth of July weekend and I don't think anybody's transport is filling.. I think the closer the better for Seniors.
WLR Thanks so much for helping
AcesWild Thank you for saving Rebel in the First Place.
What about the rescue in SC that someone mentioned in this thread?

Kimm: No MORE ICE Cream for you!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone just needs to contact Peppertree. The person said Peppertree will take Rebel and needs 48 hours notice before his arrival. I will send you a copy of David's email so you can make contact with him, confirm, and give notice when he is on his way. I also have the list of criteria he has to meet. At the point when Katy had him he met it. Having been in a shelter it may hold up a transport due to the two week clause. 

If Low Country takes Rebel, I will send them the same donation I offered the other rescue. The rescues involved have NOT asked for any money. 

Copper'sMom, I had two bowls of Chocolate ice cream. What a no-no. It had chunks of choc. and peanut butter in it. It really isn't good for me or Rebel!:no:


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I only have one concern about this. A full set of Vac's can be hard on a dog, and he may get sick. It happens all the time. They are usually ok after a few days, but this ol' boy will be traveling what, 700-800 miles to WV ?


 
Good point. It sounds like he's getting them from the shelter in any case...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's ok. He'll just have to hang his, um, hat somewhere for a few days to be safe 



momtoMax said:


> Good point. It sounds like he's getting them from the shelter in any case...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I think Peppertree is a wonderful rescue-the problem is transport, the one last weekend got cancelled didn't fill and we will either have to have a foster for Rebel for at least 2 wks. or maybe a little more that he's been out of shelter.
If he needs to be boarded we need to get him all his shots and bordatella shot and the boarding at say $20 a day, so two weeks boarding not including any shots would be $280.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I can throw some in, let me know where to send it. Good job everyone!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep. He'll have to be vaccinated before they will turn him over to me.
The shelter has sure bent the rules for me. I was afraid I was going to have to call in the big sister who knows EVERYBODY in Moncks Corner and get her help.:doh: they would have paid us to come get Rebel just to get rid of us.:wavey: Especially if I told them my maiden name and they remembered us from 40 years ago.:no:

Anyway, big sigh of relief. Rebel will be going to jealous1 for temporary foster care or home with me. Both options are 3.5 hours or so and we will make plenty of pee stops. At least I can blame it on someone else for a change.:bowl:
Never fear - we'll take pictures.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Man, where on earth have I been? I have missed all this but have finally finished reading this whole thread. I'm glad Rebel will be safe now. 

Coppers-mom: I'm in the upstate too, so if you need any help, let me know. If Rebel doesn't work out at your house, I could take him down to Jealous1 so that you won't have had to drive to the low country and then turn around a few days later and drive down to GA. And man, when has it ever been useful to be from Moncks Corner? 

I'm also available for transport if Rebel needs to head north...and I don't mind driving over the weekend, holiday or not.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

CoopersMom, THANK YOU! And yes, I'm yelling, well shouting THANK YOU really. This whole weekend has been very emotional for me, as well as others, but I think my mind can mend now.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Yep. He'll have to be vaccinated before they will turn him over to me.
> The shelter has sure bent the rules for me. I was afraid I was going to have to call in the big sister who knows EVERYBODY in Moncks Corner and get her help.:doh: they would have paid us to come get Rebel just to get rid of us.:wavey: Especially if I told them my maiden name and they remembered us from 40 years ago.:no:
> 
> Anyway, big sigh of relief. Rebel will be going to jealous1 for temporary foster care or home with me. Both options are 3.5 hours or so and we will make plenty of pee stops. At least I can blame it on someone else for a change.:bowl:
> Never fear - we'll take pictures.


I am so happy for him, send me an address and I will get you the vet records I have (and he has open ones where I take Moxie)

Thank you so much for your help, I am crying from the first time in a month from joy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Katy,
I e-mailed you about maybe meeting after I get rebel and you could give him a good-bye kiss. If I could meet with you before I get him Wednesday, they might not insist on giving him another rabies shot. that would be one less he'd have to deal with.
I don't mind paying - I just don't want him to be overloaded.
the vet my family used when I was a kid (but old enough to remember) was yep - Doc Williams, Sr. How ironic can you get???????


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah - Rebel is at the Doc Williams SPCA - named after the current Doc Williams (jr).
We once made a trip into town from way out in Hell Hole Swamp (it's real and true) with a litter of beagle pups, a cock-a-poo, a tom cat I "found" in the woods and the sweetest little pet sow **** you ever met. Poor old doc williams probably wished he had never seen us. I believe my Mother even made me wear shoes that day......... The story of the hitchhiker we picked up on the way to town is for another day.:doh:
Augustamccrae's mom (wow - spelled right? Nope that's from memory) - I think you slander my land of birth  Methinks you're just jealous.
I must admit, I'm not sure if admitting to being one of the "Rourke" kids would be beneficial in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This thread has me TOTALLY confused, but I think everything is falling into place for Rebel, right? I can't believe all the work you folks have put in to save this old boy. If he only knew ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You don't need shoes to be a great thinker and make a difference in this ole' world.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> I called the shelter told them I dropped off a dog on Saturday they said that once the dog is turned over THEY WILL NOT RELEASE ANY INFORMATION TO THAT PERSON.
> 
> I realize I did a ****** job I don't need that rubbed in, I could try and call again and hope to get another person, but I doubt that will happen.
> 
> He lets you know when he needs to go out, and he doesn't mind small dogs I can't imagine he has a desire to chase cats.


I hope you aren't beating yourself up! You did everything you could, and you saved Rebel's life. Be proud of yourself.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Congratulations on a job well done!*

Although I haven't been actively involved, I've been following Rebel's story and worrying about him. 

AcesWild - thank you for saving Rebel in the first place. Without you, he might not even be around now.

And thanks to everyone who worked together to locate Rebel at the shelter and find a place for him. There are too many of you to mention!

Copper's Mom - thanks for being persistent and getting the shelter to release Rebel to you! Sometimes it helps to be local! And thank you and jealous1 for offering to foster Rebel until he can be transported.

This was truly a team effort and a job well done!

I can't help with transport, as I am in Michigan, which is not on the way to anywhere except other places in Michigan. But, I might be able to help out a little bit with expenses if needed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are all saints!


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

*Coopers Mom*

I just sent the info in your 1:49 post and sent to the folks at Low County. I sent you a private message with the contact info for them.

I think Low County will be able to take Rebel and get him squared away. If for any reason a transport to Peppertree is necessary, we would be able to access rescue groups to help with the transport. 

Thanks everyone!

Deb


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Been following this thread......SO glad this is working out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom and Augustus mcRae's Mom and Jealous1*

Coppers Mom and Augustus mcRae's Mom and Jealous1
Hope I mentioned SOME OF the Dog Angels offering to help Rebel!!!
*
ACESWILD * Thank you for seeing in Rebel what his owners didn't see-what a beautiful soul he has and how spunky and full of life he is.
I could cry, too!!

CoppersMOM: Please post here what Rebel needs in way of donations.
I will DEFINITELY send you one. Does the rescue have a paypal???


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So relieved to read that Rebel will be safe. I will be following his journey...wherever it goes...to see if I can be of any help.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm glad he's been located and spoken for!! What great news


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Man, where on earth have I been? I have missed all this but have finally finished reading this whole thread. I'm glad Rebel will be safe now.
> 
> Coppers-mom: I'm in the upstate too, so if you need any help, let me know. If Rebel doesn't work out at your house, I could take him down to Jealous1 so that you won't have had to drive to the low country and then turn around a few days later and drive down to GA. And man, when has it ever been useful to be from Moncks Corner?
> 
> I'm also available for transport if Rebel needs to head north...and I don't mind driving over the weekend, holiday or not.


Marjory, went looking for you today, remembering Molly, how is she doing by the way? Figured you could help if we could find you. Thanks for chiming in. If anyone needs Peppertree connections please let me know. I can get ahold of David or Betsy anytime, they are my primary rescue contacts and I know their MO better than anyone. If Low Country can take Rebel I think that would be best but if David said that Peppertree would take him I am sure that they will honor the commitment. The rules are, 2 weeks out of the shelter in temp foster and transport through volunteers arranged by someone other than Peppertree. They will do the last leg and any vetting necessary. No boarding and no paid transport. Kathi ([email protected]) if anyone needs my email


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Rebel is safe one way or the other*, but Low Country GR rescue might be taking him.
I will hear back from them tomorrow I hope and call the shelter to see if I can relinquish my hold to them. If not, I will go adopt him and turn him over to the rescue or proceed with transport to jealous1 or keeping him here if Copper will agree. He very well might not agree though - thinks a fight is a LOT of fun!
Sorry for the excited blathering folks - it was just such a relief to find out he was still alive and I could get him. Whew!
Bill - feeling good now???? What a rollercoaster of a day!
Augusta Mccrae's Mom - I'm hoping the rescue works out or Copper decides to allow another old Shelter rescue to peacefully cohabitate, but if not I might appreciate help with a transport ot Gray or Thomson GA. Either way, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear everything is working out for Rebel. You've all done a wonderful job!!! Looking forward to some pics when Rebel gets sprung! I hope that one of the local rescues work out, but if he's still headed up this way let me know and I'll do my best to help where I can.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is wonderful news for Rebel. And THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED TO SAVE REBEL!!!!!

I hope that the lowcountry rescue will take him, so he can stay local and not need to take the long journey. If they do take him, I can donate alittle to them for the care of him.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Just checking in.........Spoke with David from PepperTree tonight and they are willing to take Rebel........Just another option on the table for him. 
Will be at a funeral service tomorrow so I'll be off the grid till about noon. For any messages, just leave them on my cell.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone involved in helping an old gold guy. Copper's mom, bless you for making absolutely sure that Rebel gets out of the shelter, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that Copper decides to let a fellow senior hang his hat for a few days if necessary


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

As I mentioned over and over again I have all of David's emails saying Peppertree will take him! 

You know what...forget I and others exist. It is about Rebel and you have clearly got it taken care of. I have enough email messages about Rebel here...never mind.

Have a sweet life Rebel...you deserve it!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Coopers mom what will the adoption fee be? He is a large dog but he is 16 years old. Will it be 100 or the higher amount? Please find out for sure and perhaps we can start another donation thread.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Great job, guys! I'm so thankful to be a part of such a wonderful group of people. 

Katy, don't beat yourself up. The rescue path is a difficult one and often filled with huge frustration and heartbreak. Thank you for realizing that Rebel wasn't quite ready to go just yet and still has a lot of love left to give. Big hugs to you (and little Moxie!).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kimm - I am sorry I've/we've upset you. I in no way meant to devalue yours or Aceswilds help for Rebel. I did not know originally that Peppertree was still willing to take Rebel.
I contacted Aceswild via e-mail and she knows all about Rebel's second rescue and truely - it has made her very happy. It was heartbreaking to have to take him to the shelter, but she had run out of options.
A large part of the problem was that the shelter was denying Rebel was there since they are not allowed to give out information on intakes unless you are the owner. So.... I filled out a lost dog report over the phone (also against the rules) with many of the questions answered as "I don't know". They finally asked "What do you want from us??????" I said "I just want to find him and know he is alive then I'll come and get him whenever you will let me". I'll bet the crying helped a little too.
Another member is trying to get Low Country GR rescue to take him. I have not heard back from them yet, but will e-mail from work now since I sent the original e-mails to them from home last night.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

CoppersMom, you definely did the RIGHT thing, someone had to act and act quickly, I am impressed that you thought to say he was your lost dog. Ingenious thinking. Gratefully everyone was trying but thanks to the lack of cooperation from this shelter, had it not been for your fast thinking we might have lost this boy. As everyone has stated, hope that Low Country can take him as they are so much closer than Peppertree but if Peppertree is his destination and I can help at all let me know. Have worked with David a bunch. Kathi




coppers-mom said:


> Kimm - I am sorry I've/we've upset you. I in no way meant to devalue yours or Aceswilds help for Rebel. I did not know originally that Peppertree was still willing to take Rebel.
> I contacted Aceswild via e-mail and she knows all about Rebel's second rescue and truely - it has made her very happy. It was heartbreaking to have to take him to the shelter, but she had run out of options.
> A large part of the problem was that the shelter was denying Rebel was there since they are not allowed to give out information on intakes unless you are the owner. So.... I filled out a lost dog report over the phone (also against the rules) with many of the questions answered as "I don't know". They finally asked "What do you want from us??????" I said "I just want to find him and know he is alive then I'll come and get him whenever you will let me". I'll bet the crying helped a little too.
> Another member is trying to get Low Country GR rescue to take him. I have not heard back from them yet, but will e-mail from work now since I sent the original e-mails to them from home last night.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Coopersmom, read your email. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for saving Rebel. Hali'smom, if for some reason you need David's email correspondence with me, I have it. Please email me via the forum. I have everything you may or may not need. 

Deb, thank you for getting the Low Country involved when I once again emailed you in desperation. 

Ladies, keep on fighting the good fight. 

Bye for now.

Kim


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Isn't today the day? Any news on Rebel???

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Rebel Update*

The latest information can be found here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=60106


----------

